# Last and Next Blu-ray Thread...



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Post your last Blu-ray watched with comment, and your next one planned. Also feel free to ask others questions.

Last: Law Abiding Citizen

Loved it, revenge flicks are good!

Next: Whiteout


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Last: Inglorious Basterds

Classic Tarantino. Lots of dialog, plenty of humor (not all dark), and excellent casting.

"You probably heard we ain't in the 'takin' prisoner' bidness; we in the 'killin' Natzi' bidness, and cousin, bidness is 'a BOOMIN'!"

[YOUTUBEHD]5sQhTVz5IjQ[/YOUTUBEHD]

[YOUTUBEHD]yIja0yValiE[/YOUTUBEHD]

Next: Saving Private Ryan


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

Slightly off topic but I do have a question for you guys. As elway knows, I'm getting a Panasonic TC P65V10 - 65" 1080p plasma TV very soon. I ordered it from Amazon and it's on it's way. It may come at the end of this week but more likely Monday. The TV I have now, while listed as 1080p TV, doesn't do 1080p via HDMI. It only does 1080p via a VGA connection. It was bought in 2005 when 1080p TVs first started appearing. 

Because of that I only own 2 Blu-rays. Batman Begins and The Dark Knight. I would like some suggestions on reference quality blu rays, especially picture quality so I can show off my new TV at it's best to family and friends. FWIW, my Blu-ray player is a PS3.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Being that PQ is a little subjective, I would recommend you use AVS and Highdefdigest Reviews and peruse the 5 star Video rated movies and pic some up that you like.

Try this

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1168342


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

uncrules said:


> Slightly off topic but I do have a question for you guys. As elway knows, I'm getting a Panasonic TC P65V10 - 65" 1080p plasma TV very soon. I ordered it from Amazon and it's on it's way. It may come at the end of this week but more likely Monday. The TV I have now, while listed as 1080p TV, doesn't do 1080p via HDMI. It only does 1080p via a VGA connection. It was bought in 2005 when 1080p TVs first started appearing.
> 
> Because of that I only own 2 Blu-rays. Batman Begins and The Dark Knight. I would like some suggestions on reference quality blu rays, especially picture quality so I can show off my new TV at it's best to family and friends. FWIW, my Blu-ray player is a PS3.


The Disney Pixar movie, "Up" is visually AMAZING! The colors and detail will really show off that TV.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Last: Whiteout

Yeah, use your time painting

Next: Whip It


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

last - 2012

next - Toy Story 1 & 2


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Last = New Moon
Next (I’ll buy) = Apollo 13 (April 13th release)


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Last: Quantum of Solace
Next: The Men Who Stare at Goats


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Last:* Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs

*Next:* The Blind Side (picking up tomorrow)


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Last: Princess and the Frog
Next: Old Dogs

Disney and the kids currently own my theater!  :lol:

Last adult: Transformer Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Last: District 9 (great movie - especiall since I was sure I woulsn't enjoy it).

Next: The Hurt Locker (bought it weeks ago, haven't had time to watch yet).


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Last: Twilight New Moon and Toy Story
Meh, New Moon was not too impressive. The PQ of Toy Story was amazing.

Next: Whip It


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Last: Fourth Kind
If you go in with an open mind, and pay close attention to the footage, there is some creepy stuff. Reminded me of the first time I watched Blair Witch.

Next: Whip It


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

*Last*: The Men Who Stare at Goats

Interesting to say the least, was funny in some parts. Seeing Clooney just 'glower' at things was pretty funny.

*Next*: Planet Earth - Shallow Seas (or whatever Netflix sends me next)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Last:* Toy Story 2
*Next:* The Natural (getting tomorrow)


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

Last, "I Hate Valentines Day" Stupid, vapid plot. Forget this one.

Next, "The Contract"

Best one in last year, "The DaVinci Code."

One of the best ever, "The Bucket List."


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

uncrules said:


> Slightly off topic but I do have a question for you guys. As elway knows, I'm getting a Panasonic TC P65V10 - 65" 1080p plasma TV very soon. I ordered it from Amazon and it's on it's way. It may come at the end of this week but more likely Monday. The TV I have now, while listed as 1080p TV, doesn't do 1080p via HDMI. It only does 1080p via a VGA connection. It was bought in 2005 when 1080p TVs first started appearing.
> 
> Because of that I only own 2 Blu-rays. Batman Begins and The Dark Knight. I would like some suggestions on reference quality blu rays, especially picture quality so I can show off my new TV at it's best to family and friends. FWIW, my Blu-ray player is a PS3.


Without a doubt - "Planet Earth."


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Last: Sherlock Holmes

Great flick, and really liked how it put you into the deduction. PQ was good and so was AQ, but he mumbles a bit. Bass was great in the drydock scene.

Next: Gonna put Whip It on hold and watch Collateral tonight


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

last - My Cousin Vinny (one of my all time favorites)

next - The Natural (waiting for it to arrive in the mail)

Also, I can't wait for the release of Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Last: Collateral

Great PQ and good AQ. Love the movie

Next: Finally watch Whip It


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

Last: Ninja Assasain

Nice PQ and AQ. Kind of a mindless movie though, not that I was expecting Shawshank Redemption or anything.

Next: Fullmetal Alchemist: The Conqueror of Shamballah.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Last: Whip It

Very good flick, lotta good laughs

Next: Marilyn Manson: Guns, God and Government


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Last: Inglorious Basterds -- Wow! Great movie! Full of surprises, and as a result of seeing some snips in the extras on the disc, I've put the original "Inglorious Bastards (1978) in my Netflix queue.

Next: The Dirty Dozen - a great classic war movie starring Lee Marvin


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Last: Marliyn Manson

Good if you are a fan, and the PQ was OK, but not great.

Next: Prob Zombie Land


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Last* Blu Ray purchased (this week): Apollo 13
*Next* Blu Ray purchased (coming week): Avatar


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Last: Iron Man

Loved it and cant wait to go see the new one in theatres in a few weeks.

Next: Probably The Blind Side


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Last: Toy Story
Next: Toy Story 2.

My 2 1/2 year old is firmly in control. :lol:


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Last* Blu Ray purchased (this week): Apollo 13
> *Next* Blu Ray purchased (coming week): Avatar


Same here.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Last: Wolverine
Next: Avatar, Princess and the frog, Halo Legends


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Last: Zombieland

PQ was good, and I enjoyed it, but the wife, not so much...

Next: Avatar


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Last:* The Natural
*Next:* Avatar


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

last - Avatar

next - Saving Private Ryan (waiting patiently for it to be released)


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Last: Avatar

I don't really understand the negativity. Besides the best PQ I've seen to date, I greatly enjoyed it.

Next: The Box


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Last: The Enemy Below - not Blu-ray, but a great WW2 movie from 1957, starring Robert Mitchum and Curt Jurgens.

Next: Serenity

Won't be seeing Avatar until sometime in June. Netflix release date is 5/20 and I'll be out of town until June 4. I saw it in IMAX 3D, and am not in a rush to buy a copy although my family hasn't seen it as yet.


----------

